# Dealing With Deamons of Tzeentch, Help me! I beg you!



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I recently lost to a Tzeentch magic fest list today using beastmen, I played MoK and even My massive amount of DD didnt Stop him. I know the general tactics for fighting daemons, but what can I do against tzeentch his list was basically 

Lord of change
Knew every spell
power vortex

HoT
knew every spell

HoT
knew every spell

A crapload of horrors

and a bunch of flamers.

My poor, poor beastmen, Didnt know what hit/cooked them.
I just need some help fomr you experianced Daemon Players What do Tzeentch Lists hate? I need to know, I have Another game against him soon, and must at least Draw! My pride depends on it!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

With Beastmen, you should be able to use the Ambush rule to good enough effect to cut the distance down pretty severely that you've got to cross between your units and his horrors. While the Lord of Change is a tough nut to crack, the units of Horrors are the bulk of the army, and they can lose a fair fight to a bunch of one-armed goblins. 

In an odd sort of way, it's almost like playing 40k-- you're advancing into the teeth of what really amounts to a gunline. The way you ensure your assault lands home is to provide so many targets that the opponent either splits up his fire and doesn't neutralize anything effectively, or focuses his fire on one unit at a time, allowing everything else to close more or less unscathed. I'd feed him your unit of Bestigors (if you're using 'em) and chariots and the like, and hope those are big enough targets that your units of Gors can make it to combat. The Tzeentch daemons are likely to deploy as far from you as they can manage, so an Ambushing unit that comes in on a flank or in the rear is going to potentially be able to run amuck through their lines. 

Flamers, ideally, are things you just shoot back. Sure, they're skirmishers, and you take a -1 penalty to shoot at them... but they're expensive per model, and they're no tougher than your basic Horror. Beastmen (and Warriors, for that matter) are somewhat lacking in that department, though. I don't know what to tell you there. If you've got a shaggoth, they can usually weather the low-strength shots to get to units like Flamers, and while it may be more useful to go one-on-one with the greater daemon, it'll clean up the horrors and the flamers without too much effort.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Be warned:this tip requires bucketloads of cash spent
Go for the following

Beastlord, MoK, Heavy Armour, Shield, Great Weapon, Pelt pf the Dark Young 175
12 Tuskgor Chariots: MoK
4x5 warhounds
4x6 warhounds
1999
or
Lord - 175
13 Tuskgor Chariots: MoK
2x5 warhounds
2x6 warhounds
1997

If you play 2250 then do:
Lord - 175
14 Tuskgor Chariots: MoK
6x5 warhounds
2x6 warhounds
2247
or
Lord - 175
15 Tuskgor Chariots: MoK
4x5 warhounds
2245

Basically you use the warhounds as a big screen, which he must shoot to bits, infront of your chariots. That will take him a while with your 15(16)/17(18) DD. It might actually be so that another chariot, like the second versions of the lists, is better. You might succeed in stopping his magic too good, and then you might have too many warhounds in the way:dunno:

*Edit: If you go for more warhounds then ofcourse you send some of the units in Ambush for annoyance. Horros are actually so bad in CC that if your hounds dare to charge them in the back they stand a great chance of killing them of alone. If he run fairly small units, 10ish, then you should aim for flank charges, atleast on the outer ones. This denies him 3 attacks for the cost of 1 of your attacks and 1 CR for flank instead of rear, clearly worth it imho. And if he does turn around to face them you have his ass pointed towards your warhounds and chariots instead. Win in both ends*


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i reckon that would do it....nasty prehaps going for something in between what you currently have and the dispell/chariot list.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

jigplums said:


> i reckon that would do it....nasty prehaps going for something in between what you currently have and the dispell/chariot list.


Actually that will fail. BoC have LD 8 on the Beast Lords LDbubble. Units will die to shooting and thus create panic tests. Beast Herds can not get marks, and we all know the randomness of LD8, and thus they will start running and spoil your day. Mixing things will only lead to wasted points. You lose DD and thus the chances of surviving across the table.

Id borrow a bunch of chariots, and test a "counts as list", if you know any TK player hell be a golden supply of chariots! Play that twice, most likely to brutal wins and then tell the DoC player fair and square to make a new list which is reasonable for both players to play against:wink:
DoC has an abundance of good units, he should not have a problem of making another good list that both of you enjoy playing with/against.


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

You could also wait, as the Beasts of chaos is the next fantasy army book to be revamped.


----------

